# SM Community



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I really love being apart of SM so much!!! But does anyone else feel like no one outside of SM understands it? We all get it but when you talk about SM or reference information you've learned from SM that people just look at you like "huh? I don't really get it?" :blink: Am I the only one who thinks this (or maybe it is in my head )?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My husband thinks it's some kind of mafia.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My hubs kinda gets it. He's learning more as time goes on,about SM. He's going to get a crash course in about 2½ weeks at the puppy party...
He knows we do a lot of posting for fluffs , helping each other out but he hasn't had time to join in...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> My husband thinks it's some kind of mafia.


Oooh , like the Maltese Mafia....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> My husband thinks it's some kind of mafia.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> My husband thinks it's some kind of mafia.


:HistericalSmiley: LOL! Weapon of choice: a fluffy white maltese.


My husband was on a few forums (not dog-related) so he somewhat understands  

I think there is some type of selection bias with maltese- they attract a certain type of person (that being us!) and we are all a little crazy! (in a good way!!!)


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> :HistericalSmiley:* LOL! Weapon of choice: a fluffy white maltese.*
> 
> 
> My husband was on a few forums (not dog-related) so he somewhat understands
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Yes, I think Shane gets it now but it seems everyone else has the huh look on :blink: when I talk about SM. But like I said, maybe it's in my head! :blush:


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm naming my next Maltese "Vinnie the Enforcer"!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My family humors me...since i've joined this forum...i started dressing buying dresses for the girls and pj's (i thought people who dressed their pets up were a little :wacko1: until i became one of them :HistericalSmiley a stroller and a carseat. They love that i have learned alot of info on here but, my mom still thinks i'm a little touched :blush: for dressing the kids up but, my husband tells the kids how handsome or pretty they look with their bows and clothes and he has no problem with pushing them in their stroller and walking the girls around in their dresses.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My friends have always known that I'm crazy obsessed with my fluffs -- especially since I used to breed and show. I think the people at the office just "humor" me and smile now when I mention SM.

About the only time I mention SM at work or even around some of my friends is when I'm really proud of something -- like how much money we've raised for the Rescue Raffle or another event (like the GME fund).

When I say something like "I'll ask one of my SM friends" -- there's this quick look -- "Did she say S&M -- no -- it couldn't be!!!":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love this forum!! My hubby is supportive, but he usually goes along with what I like(he's a good guy) I don't think my other family members "get it" but that's OK everyone has different interests.I've checked out other non Maltese forums, since I have 2 non Maltese, but I just didn't connect there. I think everyone here is so loving and kind, it makes me happy to visit here, each day!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sure there are those who think I'm a little over the top with my dogs, but I'm not losing any sleep over it!

I do have several people who have been influenced by my love for my Maltese and have rescued their own and never regretted the experience. That makes me feel good; they are great owners of the breed.

I still think it takes special people to care for Maltese because they are always like babies.

The people on SM are the most loving people I've ever known. Anyother time, I'm a lurker on forums, but you bring out the desire to participate. You show genuine compassion for others in need of comfort like I've never seen before. You indeed are those SPECIAL PEOPLE.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess the only person I ever talk to about SM is my DH. He totally gets the forum thing as he is on one himself. I show him all the beautiful pics of the fluffs and share the stories both sad and happy. I think the camaraderie among all the members on SM is very unusual for most forums and I am happy to be a part of such a loving group of like minded people.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> My husband thinks it's some kind of mafia.


LMAO!!! :HistericalSmiley: That is too funny and so very true!! My husband feels the same way, LMAO!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so proud to be a part of the S & M Mafia :w00t: ! LOL

When I mention this forum to folks, I generally get the polite "oh's and uhh huhs". My DH likes seeing the pics on the forum and he & I have learned to so much here. He also loves seeing me happy and knowing that I've made many new very dear friends.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Like Lynn, I'm very careful to explain that SM means Spoiled Maltese and not, well, that other . . . Some of the younger "kids" at work (meaning in their early 30s) think it's very cool that their "older" (over 50) boss is a moderator on a web forum! I believe I now have "web cred" in their eyes!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

MANY people don't quite understand my 'connection' to SM or the other groups I belong to ( dogs with diabetes and pets with cancer) . I recall when I had invited a gal from the diabetes group to come for a visit...my family was appalled!!! " How could I even think about having some stranger from the internet come to my home!!!!???" :w00t: 

It was funny because the gals Mom and step-dad had pretty much the same reaction.... "How could she think of going to someone's home that she didn't really know?!!! " How did she know if I was 'normal' or some 'crazy' ??! :HistericalSmiley:

Unless people are involved with a 'group' ... and I'd dare say most people I know do NOT!.... they don't understand how true friendships can develop!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I really don't care what other people think outside of SM!:HistericalSmiley:My DH is very supportive and enjoys the pics and videos. This group is a lot more than Maltese lovers. SM has been a real blessing and privilege in my life..:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> MANY people don't quite understand my 'connection' to SM or the other groups I belong to ( dogs with diabetes and pets with cancer) . I recall when I had invited a gal from the diabetes group to come for a visit...my family was appalled!!! " How could I even think about having some stranger from the internet come to my home!!!!???" :w00t:
> 
> It was funny because the gals Mom and step-dad had pretty much the same reaction.... "How could she think of going to someone's home that she didn't really know?!!! " How did she know if I was 'normal' or some 'crazy' ??! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Unless people are involved with a 'group' ... and I'd dare say most people I know do NOT!.... they don't understand how true friendships can develop!


:goodpost:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> My husband thinks it's some kind of mafia.


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I love the forum! It's the only one I'm really active on. My only other forum experience is one about sewing window treatments, but SM is way more fun!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

My hubby understands because we both have learned lots from this site but other people think I am nuts!!! LOL


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

.....but my husband is way more important anyway!!!:wub:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

My husband laughed about my new vocabulary. Zoomies and Fluffs. I'm sure there's more. I share a lot of info with fellow dog owners even the groomer never heard of tear stains and teething. I love this place!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I am going to HH in September and some of the people who I've told have said "Ok, but you don't really know any of these people". Now, I feel like I know most of you but I guess people think you can't get to know people via a forum! So, now I say I am going to a Maltese Convention! :HistericalSmiley: 

But, I'm glad I am not the only who has experience the "huh" :blink: look from people (and that it isn't in head ). I just love SM and am so happy to be apart of such a wonderful group. SM has become apart of my daily life and I want people to know what a great place it is (just without the "huh" :blink!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I found SM (about 7 1/2 years ago), I had no idea what a forum was -- much less how close I would become to all the wonderful people on SM. It was strange at the beginning -- feeling that I sometimes knew more about people I had never met in person, than I did about my co-workers, neighbors or other people that I saw on a regular basis.

But there are many things in my own life, that my friends here on SM have helped me through more than most of the people I see daily.

We've all been through so many ups and downs, good times and bad times here on SM. We've watched each others children and/or grandchildren grow up, celebrated the birth of babies, mourned the death of friends and family, cried over divorces and rejoiced over wedding and engagements not to mention all of the prayers we've said for each other and for each others fluffs.

As a community we've raised a lot of money for Rescue and GME research and had a lot of fun with Secret Santa, Annual Buddies and other games.

I've been lucky enough to meet many of my SM friends at Maltese Nationals or meetups and also have become regular phone buddies with some. Some of those that are going to HH, I've met in person before at Nationals, and some I've never met in person but am excited to.

It's so interesting to me that besides these little white fluffs that originally brought us together, I've found that I have so much more in common with my SM friends besides the Malts.

And although we sometimes disagree about certain things -- I've never found a more loving and caring group of people than those I've met here on SM.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> When I found SM (about 7 1/2 years ago), I had no idea what a forum was -- much less how close I would become to all the wonderful people on SM. It was strange at the beginning -- feeling that I sometimes knew more about people I had never met in person, than I did about my co-workers, neighbors or other people that I saw on a regular basis.
> 
> But there are many things in my own life, that my friends here on SM have helped me through more than most of the people I see daily.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: :grouphug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> When I found SM (about 7 1/2 years ago), I had no idea what a forum was -- much less how close I would become to all the wonderful people on SM. It was strange at the beginning -- feeling that I sometimes knew more about people I had never met in person, than I did about my co-workers, neighbors or other people that I saw on a regular basis.
> 
> But there are many things in my own life, that my friends here on SM have helped me through more than most of the people I see daily.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better Lynn!!  In the short time I've been apart of this group, that is exactly how I feel!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

We look forward to meeting you in person, Lindsay.:wub: When I first joined SM, I had no idea I would make friends and go to "meetups". What is really interesting is when you actually meet another SM member in person, it's like you have known them forever! :chili::HistericalSmiley: What Lynn(Lacie's Mom) said is absolutely true..we are blessed.:wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You know, now that I think of it, there are several people away from this forum that understand how I feel about the dogs-and some that feel the same way about theirs. There are several people who think I am crazy for dressing the boys up and worrying about the food they get because, you know, they are just dogs...

Really though, I don't feel like I get that many strange looks or comments.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

aprilb said:


> We look forward to meeting you in person, Lindsay.:wub: When I first joined SM, I had no idea I would make friends and go to "meetups". What is really interesting is when you actually meet another SM member in person, it's like you have known them forever! :chili::HistericalSmiley: What Lynn(Lacie's Mom) said is absolutely true..we are blessed.:wub:


I am so looking forward to meeting everyone!! I did meet Sue in May but feel like she talked to my DH more because I was meeting one of my favorite Rescue guys! So I hope to talk to Sue more this time around and talk to all you lovely ladies!! I'm so excited for this trip!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My husband was totally bowled over at the GME fund! Not that he doesn't believe in what we can accomplish, but he really didn't think we would get $3000 much less the $5000 we ended up with! And BTW...I love the Maltese Mafia! Once you are in, you can never leave!


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Well my fiance thinks we are all crazy lol However, I don't really care! hehe *


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> My husband was totally bowled over at the GME fund! Not that he doesn't believe in what we can accomplish, but he really didn't think we would get $3000 much less the $5000 we ended up with! *And BTW...I love the Maltese Mafia! Once you are in, you can never leave!*


:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> My husband was totally bowled over at the GME fund! Not that he doesn't believe in what we can accomplish, but he really didn't think we would get $3000 much less the $5000 we ended up with! And BTW...I love the Maltese Mafia! Once you are in, you can never leave!


:goodpost::smrofl:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> My husband was totally bowled over at the GME fund! Not that he doesn't believe in what we can accomplish, but he really didn't think we would get $3000 much less the $5000 we ended up with! And BTW*...I love the Maltese Mafia! Once you are in, you can never leave!*


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

OOOOh fundraiser idea for someone (nope not volunteering me on this one lol)! Sell Maltese Mafia t-shirts. I'll take 2, Large and 100 % cotton please  . Bella says she wants 1 too!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn captured SM perfectly. Before I came on here, I rarely was on the internet other than for work and to look at a few news stories. My DH was on a runner's forum and I was constantly on him about it...didn't understand how he could spend so much time with people he didn't know even meeting some who came to New York. Well, the rest is history:brownbag: Now he's always saying that I'M on the computer all the time on my "doggie forum." :smrofl::smrofl: What goes around, come around. :chili:
I was just writing the other day to another SM member who I immediately felt a kinship with (maybe our senses of humor) some of the reasons I'm on SM. I'm not divulging whom she is but she can if she wants to she can. I wrote: 
_It's funny but I was thinking the other day (before my trip) how do I suddenly have more friends on line than off? And then when I really thought about it, some of my old friends were such high maintenance. Always doom and gloom, always harping on the same old, same old, some of them I've grown apart from and I've been very family centric from bringing up my son. So I just think of it that with these "friends" I can pick and choose - get involved when I want to, roll MY eyes when I want to, but it's kind of fun to have fresh perspectives from various parts of the world. And various ages. I don't know but when I get an e-mail from you I always smile because I know you'll make me laugh and we get each other. Not often the case with some of my old friends who are stuck in a time warp. Or maybe I should be carted off the the dog lady funny farm _
What can I say? I'm a hostage of the SM Mafia.:w00t:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay, I know this is a little late....I have been crazy lately and been on and off SM. I know what your saying about being involved with a site like this. I was just thinking this past weekend about how many people I know that would really understand what I do and what we SM people do online. I really enjoy reading all the posts and knowing that others feel like I do about my furbaby, because a lot of people I know think I am :wacko1: if I mention how I care for Zoe and my last furbaby.

I have seen some posts about HH and not sure if that is where everyone is meeting. I really didn't know about it but I will try to find out the dates and see if its possible for me, DH and Zoe to make it. I would love to meet you and all the others who will be there. Let me know when its taking place, as I said I have been a little overwhelmed with some stuff lately, but would love to come. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Barbara - Hilton Head meet up is September 15. Most of us are going down Sept 14 and leaving on the 16th. Would love it if you could make it.:chili: Several of us went in on a couple of houses back in late May/early June but others are taking hotel rooms. We're all very excited about it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How on earth could anybody understand? This is a unique experience. The modern magic of the internet in combination with the oldest human drive....to find companionship with those of like minds and interests. It is magic.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lindsay, I know this is a little late....I have been crazy lately and been on and off SM. I know what your saying about being involved with a site like this. I was just thinking this past weekend about how many people I know that would really understand what I do and what we SM people do online. I really enjoy reading all the posts and knowing that others feel like I do about my furbaby, because a lot of people I know think I am :wacko1: if I mention how I care for Zoe and my last furbaby.
> 
> I have seen some posts about HH and not sure if that is where everyone is meeting. I really didn't know about it but I will try to find out the dates and see if its possible for me, DH and Zoe to make it. I would love to meet you and all the others who will be there. Let me know when its taking place, as I said I have been a little overwhelmed with some stuff lately, but would love to come. :aktion033:


You're right, I don't think people understand what we do on SM and what it is really like to be apart of a wonderful community like SM!!

Barbara, I would love it if you guys could make it to HH!!! I sent you a PM with some additional information and details!!


----------

